# Views On Gandhi-Nehru Dynasty From Bajrang Dal



## vijaydeep Singh (Mar 18, 2005)

Gurfateh!

Das got this from hinduunity.org

have a look.


> Naked truth about Nehru family
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Nehru Dynasty - The dynasty that ruined india
> 
> ...


----------



## kaur-1 (Jan 27, 2007)

Oh my word!! Wow


----------

